# Pregnant Zombie - I need help!



## Psyche's Desire (Aug 18, 2008)

The theme for our annual Halloween party is Zombies and I'm going to be just over seven month pregnant this year. I have a vision for the perfect costume but I'm having some issues finding what I need so I'm hoping that some of the wonderfully twisted minds on Halloween Forum can help.

I would very much like it to look like there is a zombie fetus tearing from my belly. My first thought was a doll but I'm concerned about it being painful when someone hugs me. I've been searching for a latex prosthetic but I've had no luck. 

Please, I need some help to make this perfect.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

What about one of those cabbage patch premies. They have cloth bodies. Cut one in half. sew it to a pair of stretch shorts. then put what ever you are going to ware over the doll and cut a bloody hole in it. pull the doll through. Possibly slightly to the left. I think I hug more on the right side but put the doll coming out over to one side. that way if you need to attach the back of the doll head to your chest area to help keep it up. Well , Just a thought!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Twins! Have a bursting fetus on each side of your belly, leaving the center for the hugs. And if the hugs get too close, rememebr to stick our butt out. 

I suppose this is an adults only party? How about twin zombie fetus's suckling to bloody breast milk?

Or, head coming out one side, feet coming out the other side.

'scuse me, I just made myself sick...


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Check out Halloween Asylum's "little brother" chest piece. We bought one last year, and it is one creepy item! Don't know if it would work over a pregnant belly, but thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

when i was pregnant with my daughter, my ex and i dressed as very nerdy prom dates. you could zombiefy that.

i had a big blue tulle skirt, thick glasses and he wore a horrible blue polyester suit. i wish i had pics of that.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

I think you could pull it off pretty easy if you just used an arm of a baby doll and maybe a shoulder. You could have it sticking out from the side and "ripped" through your costume. I know they make baby dolls that feel flesh-like. If you have access to latex and don't have latex allergies here is what I would do...

Buy some Rigidwrap plaster bandages (from a hobby store) and then have someone make a mold of your belly. MAKE SURE YOU PUT SOME RELEASE AGENT (LIKE VASELINE) WHERE YOU ARE PUTTING THE BANDAGES. BABY HAIRS HURT IF THEY GET PULLED OUT! Trust me. When it is pretty firm and cooling to the touch take it off. Let the plaster cure so all the water is out of it...maybe a day or two. 

Seal the plaster mold with a clear acrylic spray. Let it dry.

Then using a chip brush and hair dryer brush in layers of latex on the inside. The hairdryer helps knock out the bubbles that might form when you use it on a low setting.

Do several layers of this so it is decently strong but make sure the edges are feathered so you can smooth them on your stomach. The rigid wrap is not going to make a perfect impression of your skin because it is fibrous and has its own texture...perfect for a zombie belly. Lightly powder the inside of the latex when cured with baby powder so it doesn't stick to itself.

Gently remove the latex and drape it over the outside of the mold (so you have the rough shape it will be and it isn't flopping around. 

Now, you have to decide if the baby army you have is too heavy to be hanging out of a latex piece. If it is, you can make a brush on latex skin of it so that it is decently thick, powder the outside and gently remove it from the arm like a glove.

Take your baby arm, figure out where you want it placed and trim the arm so it fits right.


If you are using the dolls arm: 

Using some epoxy or strong glue glue it in place. A quicker set time will help keep you from figuring out clamping...or holding it all day. Then, with some tissue paper or cotton balls dipped in latex build up thin layers of broken skin around the arm (and also creating a latex "tube" that helps hold the base of the arm in. Chances are the latex may not stick to the arm. So, you could use epoxy to glue it in there, too. Toothpicks drug through the sopping wet cotton and tissue work great to make fissures in the skin around the arm.

If you are using the latex "glove" baby arm:

Stuff it with cotton balls or wadding. Place it where you want and adhere it with latex. Do tissue/cotton ball builds around the arm in thin layers and texture it so it looks likek the skin has been ripped though. Add some pretty makeup...

Then, I suggest prosaide to apply it to you belly. Hope this helps....and man...now I want to try this. I don't have any pregnant friends right now...

The perfect way to do this would be a do a mold of the arm or baby in silicone, make a slush cast in latex, and attach it to the belly piece, but that is a lot of effort and silicone brings the price up...or make the entire piece out of silicone...


----------



## Haunty McSpooks (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Psyche's Desire,
I don't know if I can help -- I sure can't top the demented and amazing ideas that have been offered so far -- but I sure hope you post some pics so that we can see the final results!


----------



## Psyche's Desire (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is what I came up with:









It actualy turned out to be fairly simple. I cut the face and one hand off a doll and slipped it into the top of a pair of nylons. 

It scared the heck out of everyone I encountered. Tons of fun!


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rofl I absolutely love your creation. It's scary, spooky, sick but still fun and funny! Very well done.


----------



## kissy (Sep 23, 2009)

I love it! A friend of mine did something similar a couple years ago when she was pregnant.


----------

